# صلاه سامحني يايسوع....



## JOJE (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*سامحني علي كل دمعه زرقتها عيوني من اجلي وانت بتصلي لي في جثماني


*سامحني علي كل مره تقول لي بيها اني مقهور ومحتاجك تبقه سهران منتظرني وما تسمع مني اي جواب لاني نايم...


سامحني بان تأتي وتقول لي تقدر تسهر تصلي لان روحك تردني لكن جسمك ضعيف وما يكون غير سكوتي دليل  نومي العميق عنك.... 


سامحني علي كل كلمه(سامحني) تكون عندي اقوي من كلمه (قويني) تخليني اطمع بحنانك وتسامحك ويهون علي تركك بدلا من طلبي لقوتك الي تخليني اشيل وياك الصليب واكمل الطريق معاك.... 

سامحني بكل مره حطيت بيها رغباتي ومصلحتي واحتياجاتي وطلباتي وصلباني علي ثقل صليبك...

سامحني بكل مره اقول لتكن مشيئتك وميجيش الوقت الحقيقي حتي اعمل بيها اعمل الي براسي واغمض عيني عن نورك بعدما اضيع بظلماتي واصرخ سامحني...


سامحني عن كل مره اشك بصدق قولي وحتا اقنع نفسي والمقابل لي بصحه كلامي  احلف با سمك....


سامحني بكل مره اشوف ساعتي خلال قداسك وانسي ساعتي وانا علي الشات


سامحني بكل مره تكون محتاج تشوفني وتيجي بكلمه سلامك واكون انا اوف لاين ليك...

سامحني بكل مره ابدلك بيها بتجربه تغريني واتوقع انسان غيرك يقدر يريحني وبعدما ابعدك بضعفي ارجعلك تسامحني... 

سامحني بكل مره الومك فيها عن معاثري وثقل صليبي....



سامحني عن كل مره يتغلب عندي الكبرياء والضعف قبلما اطلب المسامحه ومرات اكثر اتمسك برأيي وهو خطأ....

سامحني حتي اقدر اسامح نفسي...


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

صلآه كتير حلوة
جوجي
الرب ينور طريقكِ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*اختي جوجي  سلام الرب معك*
*اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه الصلاة الجميلة والكمات الرائعة*

*سامحني علي كل دمعه زرقتها عيوني من اجلي وانت بتصلي لي في جثماني

*سامحني علي كل مره تقول لي بيها اني مقهور ومحتاجك تبقه سهران منتظرني وما تسمع مني اي جواب لاني نايم...

سامحني بان تأتي وتقول لي تقدر تسهر تصلي لان روحك تردني لكن جسمك ضعيف وما يكون غير سكوتي دليل نومي العميق عنك.... 

سامحني علي كل كلمه(سامحني) تكون عندي اقوي من كلمه (قويني) تخليني اطمع بحنانك وتسامحك ويهون علي تركك بدلا من طلبي لقوتك الي تخليني اشيل وياك الصليب واكمل الطريق معاك.... 

سامحني بكل مره حطيت بيها رغباتي ومصلحتي واحتياجاتي وطلباتي وصلباني علي ثقل صليبك...

سامحني بكل مره اقول لتكن مشيئتك وميجيش الوقت الحقيقي حتي اعمل بيها اعمل الي براسي واغمض عيني عن نورك بعدما اضيع بظلماتي واصرخ سامحني...

سامحني عن كل مره اشك بصدق قولي وحتا اقنع نفسي والمقابل لي بصحه كلامي احلف با سمك....

سامحني بكل مره اشوف ساعتي خلال قداسك وانسي ساعتي وانا علي الشات

سامحني بكل مره تكون محتاج تشوفني وتيجي بكلمه سلامك واكون انا اوف لاين ليك...

سامحني بكل مره ابدلك بيها بتجربه تغريني واتوقع انسان غيرك يقدر يريحني وبعدما ابعدك بضعفي ارجعلك تسامحني... 

**سامحني بكل مره الومك فيها عن معاثري وثقل صليبي....

سامحني عن كل مره يتغلب عندي الكبرياء والضعف قبلما اطلب المسامحه ومرات اكثر اتمسك برأيي وهو خطأ....

سامحني حتي اقدر اسامح نفسي... *

*النور الجديد*​*
*


----------



## sparrow (22 أكتوبر 2009)

امين ربنا يسامحنا علي كل خطايانا
صلاة جميله 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## سور (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة جميلة جدا *
*وبتلفت نظرنا الى اشياء كتير مش عارفين اننا محتاجين نتوب عنها*
*شكرا ليك جوجى*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*صلاه

رائعه ومن القلب

أشكركم جدا

ربنا معاااكم​*


----------



## JOJE (22 أكتوبر 2009)

+بنت العذراء+ قال:


> صلآه كتير حلوة
> جوجي
> الرب ينور طريقكِ​



شكرا علي  مرورك بنت العذراء ربنا يبركك  ويعوضك خير


----------



## JOJE (22 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *صلاه
> 
> رائعه ومن القلب
> 
> ...



مرسيه علي مرورك نهيسي وربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## JOJE (22 أكتوبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *الصلاة جميلة جدا *
> *وبتلفت نظرنا الى اشياء كتير مش عارفين اننا محتاجين نتوب عنها*
> *شكرا ليك جوجى*​



شكر سور علي مرورك وربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## JOJE (22 أكتوبر 2009)

sparrow قال:


> امين ربنا يسامحنا علي كل خطايانا
> صلاة جميله
> شكرا لتعبك



شكراsparrow علي مرورك وربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## JOJE (22 أكتوبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *اختي جوجي  سلام الرب معك*
> *اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه الصلاة الجميلة والكمات الرائعة*
> 
> *سامحني علي كل دمعه زرقتها عيوني من اجلي وانت بتصلي لي في جثماني
> ...





مرسيه علي نور  علي مرورك وربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## JOJE (22 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا كليمو علي مرورك وربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## JOJE (22 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



انا اسفه اتلغبط
شكرا كوكو علي مرورك وربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## الأخت مايا (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ما اجمل هذه الصلاة  وما اصدق طريقت تعبيرك

شكرا لك الله يباركك​


----------



## JOJE (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> ما اجمل هذه الصلاة  وما اصدق طريقت تعبيرك
> 
> شكرا لك الله يباركك​



شكرا ليكي الاخت مايا علي مرورك وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

صلاة بغاية الروعة يا جوجي

الشكر الجزيل الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## JOJE (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> صلاة بغاية الروعة يا جوجي
> 
> الشكر الجزيل الك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



شكرا كليمو علي مرورك وربنا  يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------

